# Mozilla, Opera, Firefox, Netscape ???

## mrAlex2003

Интересно а что юзает народ под Gentoo? 

Вопрос конечно дающий повод для флейма, но все таки: что юзает народ?[/list]

----------

## YD

Firefox  хотя у него есть свои траблы, но по сравнению с оперой - летает =/

----------

## User Unknown

links, opera

----------

## serg_sk

firefox-1.0.4

----------

## d_n_k

mozilla-1.8b1 для инета.

links для быстрого просмотра html'ок

----------

## nitso

links,opera

----------

## dish

firefox, иногда links -g  :Smile: 

----------

## devil_ua

 *dish wrote:*   

> иногда links -g 

 

тогда уже лучше w3m  :Smile: 

----------

## Double

перешел  с Opera на Firefox  и пока очень доволен

----------

## vasya

Дома Opera, т.к. для диалапа хорошо работает с кештрованными рисунками, на работе Opera, FireFox

----------

## eXire

firefox, иногда links

----------

## ba

firefox, иногда dillo

----------

## Nelud

 *YD wrote:*   

> Firefox  хотя у него есть свои траблы, но по сравнению с оперой - летает =/

 

Чего-чего????? Забавно! Я как раз недавно перешёл с firefox на opera именно из-за того что за..бали тормоза firefox'a! Причём хотел ускорить огнелиса, рыл в гугле и на форумах. И везде одно и то же: "помогите тормозит!" - "и у меня тормозит" - "а у меня не тормозит" - и абсолютно ничего дельного по данному вопросу

----------

## viy

А как это --- тормозит? В чем выражается?

----------

## Nelud

 *viy wrote:*   

> А как это --- тормозит? В чем выражается?

 

Интерфейс сильно тормозит. И прежде всего это выражается в долгом переключении между табами. А уж о увеличении/уменьшении размера шрифта лучше вообще не думать! (т.е. ctrl +, crtl -)

----------

## vithar

Opera 8.01 (registered user, main browser), Firefox 1.0.4 и зоопарк из трёх MSIE в WINE.

----------

## serg_sk

 *Nelud wrote:*   

>  *viy wrote:*   А как это --- тормозит? В чем выражается? 
> 
> Интерфейс сильно тормозит. И прежде всего это выражается в долгом переключении между табами. А уж о увеличении/уменьшении размера шрифта лучше вообще не думать! (т.е. ctrl +, crtl -)

 

Нормально работает. Туалатин 1.2, 256 мб оперативки. wm fluxbox. Табы переключаются быстро, только что увеличивал уменьшал шрифт, все гут. Может это из-за лишних плагинов глюки?

----------

## Jekpol

Юзаю firefox не первый год и под виндами и под линухом и на разным машинах (ставлю на работе юзверям) проблем с тормозами не было еще ни разу. Советую не говорить плохо о программе, а просто выяснить причину. у каждой проги есть свои + и -. Кстати, firefox единственный браузер, правильно отображающий css2  и вообще весь код html (все с требованиями web -консорциума, говорю как web-дизайнер).

----------

## vithar

 *Jekpol wrote:*   

> Кстати, firefox единственный браузер, правильно отображающий css2  и вообще весь код html (все с требованиями web -консорциума, говорю как web-дизайнер).

 

firefox пока не проходит acid2. И пробелы в движке у него есть, не всё ладно в датском королевстве.

----------

## GreenDragon

links, opera-7.54

----------

## YD

Firefox, скомпилированный, не *-bin. Opera же идёт в bin версии, и вероятно под i386, возможно проблема в  этом.

Firefox - запустил и работай.

Opera - запустил.... Набрал страницу... ждиииии.... ООО... Но ещё и коряво отобразилась.

Раньше юзал оперу, но пересев на Firefox стал доволен, как слон. Хотя есть некоторые траблы, но прибамбасов больше.

----------

## ManJak

mozilla, links

А, почемуб опрос не создать?

----------

## dish

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> mozilla, links
> 
> А, почемуб опрос не создать?

 

Очень много вариантов ответа будет. Постами проще  :Smile:  (ИМХО)

----------

## mator

opera или mozilla, elinks (когда его нет, то lynx)

----------

## Ma3oxuct

dillo если firefox гльючет.

----------

## _Sir_

С 5 версии -- Опера, люблю lynx. Из-за таблиц иногда и links2 использую, но его не люблю из-за глупого меню. Да, у оперы бывают проблемы, особенно, когда под ишака и только под него страницы заточены. Но удобство пользования от этого хуже не становится, в конце концов, можно ADSL-роутер, внутри которого Linux, сконфигурять и ишаком, делов-то  :Smile:  Насчет быстро-медленно, может еще не все читали о более обстоятельном сравнении броузеров чем просто на пальцах...

PS Нетшкаф ненавижу во всех его ипостасях и инкарнациях  :Smile:  но это чисто личное и к делу не относится  :Smile: 

----------

## YD

Firefox - единственный из Konquerer и Opera'ы, кто корректно отображает всё.

Opera - не знаю по какой причине. Но она у меня тормит очень сильно по сравнению даже с Firefox.

----------

## KUV

Поскольку сам занимаюсь web-design'ом, могу сказать, что не раз сталкивался с такой ситуацией: страница соответствующая w3c, корректно отображается в Firefox, чаще всего в Осле тоже, а вот в Опере безбожно глючит. Осел хотя бы отображает (хотя тоже есть исключения, но меньше) то что сделано под стандарт приемлемо + еще маздаевские навороты, опера ни то ни другое.

И еще Опера не поддерживает XSLT рендеринг, который сейчас приобретает популярность.

----------

## _Sir_

 *YD wrote:*   

> Opera - не знаю по какой причине. Но она у меня тормит очень сильно по сравнению даже с Firefox.

 У меня с 8.0 тоже сейчас не все гладко, как бы замораживается, в 8.01 та же проблема. Хотя, смотря, наверное, с какой версией Qt она линкуется, сейчас у меня 3.3.4-r3 Иногда бывает полезно старые установки в $HOME/.* переименовать, дать отстояться, и чего нужно обратно вкрячить  :Smile:  Особенно при смене старших цифр версий. Кажется еще со шрифтами проблемы бывают -- все таки она похоже под трутайп заточена...

Вчера собрал новый links. На ноуте у меня utf8, собирал с флагом unicode. Смотрю чарсеты в кодировках -- utf8 и не пахнет... Может где проглядел, конечно, поковыряю еще  :Smile: 

----------

## Balancer

Постоянно запущены Опера и Фокс. Оперу использую для сёрфинга (быстрее и надёжнее), а Фокс - чтобы перетащить что-нибудь в архив ScrapBook'а.

----------

## deval

Firefox 1.0.4 иногда бывает Epiphany. Где-то год назад пользовал Opera но не понравилась она мне из-за сохраниния страниц и еще было парочку разных мелочей.

----------

## _ai_

Firefox + elinks

Кстати, если кому охота пофлеймить в ЖЖ ;-)

http://www.livejournal.com/users/vadim_kataev/24243.htm

PS там ещё есть линки на полезные плагины для Firefox :)

----------

## lxuser-serg

Только что перешел на оперу. Она оччень быстрая! До этого более трех лет был огнелис.

----------

## Nightingale

 *lxuser-serg wrote:*   

> Только что перешел на оперу. Она оччень быстрая! До этого более трех лет был огнелис.

 

Разве три года назад огнелис существовал?

----------

## lxuser-serg

 *Nightingale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Разве три года назад огнелис существовал?

 

может немного меньше (тогда имеется в виду mozilla)

а с огнелисом и firebird знаком еще с версии 0.3

----------

